

Ask HN: How do "digital nomads" incorporate? - vergeman

How do &quot;digital nomads&quot; incorporate a business (LLC, etc.) without a permanent address? Are registered agent services commonly used?
======
blakdawg
Yes. Registered agents are commonly used even for brick-and-mortar old school
entities, for privacy and to be confident that important notices reach the
right people in a timely manner.

